# Best dog food for my 8 yr old Chihuahua



## siryak (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok here is my situation. I have an 8 year old chihuahua and he is one of those that he has always been on the thin side. I was wondering if there is anything I can feed him to get a little more meat on that little critter. :biggrin: Also I have been oblivious for years of the poor quality of most store bought dog foods, so even if I can't fatten him up I would still like to get him on a healthier diet. I don't know if it helps him or hinders him, but he puts on the sad face and gets table scraps often.

Any suggestions on what I should feed him?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You should put him on the Orijen senior food and add some wet/canned food to his diet as well. That should fatten him up!


----------



## siryak (Jul 3, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> You should put him on the Orijen senior food and add some wet/canned food to his diet as well. That should fatten him up!


If that is the best I will go for that. A quick question though is any of these dog foods possibly close or equal to that one because I have a local store that will deliver these to me for free. Otherwise I will haft to order it online because nobody stocks that dog food around here.

List:

Canidae
Felidae
Halo
Merrick
Before Grain
Solid Gold
Nature's Variety
Premium Edge
Diamond Naturals
Dog Lovers Gold
Blue Buffalo
Taste Of The Wild
Evanger's
Cloud Star
Chicken Soup For -
The Pet Lovers Soul
Nature's Logic
Primal
Eagle Pack
Natural Balance
Precise
Wellness
California Naturals
Innova
Ziwi Peak
Pinnacle
Avoderm


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ziwi Peak is the best on that list, it's a really good food as well. If they can get you some Wellness Core, that would be ok. Before Grain is pretty good too. And Innova has their Evo which is good but if you can't get that one, they have a Senior Plus formula that is good too.


----------

